# Help with Macbook and Dial-up internet



## kiwi88 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a MacBook White and was wondering what additional things I need to be able to use dial-up internet on it. Also, it is true I have download lots of software updates every month. Is it worthwhile having it if I can only use dial-up? Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It isn't Windows, so there isn't monthly updates, just as they need them. And if you know someone with faster internet, you could have them download the updates ands burn them to disk for you. The Macbooks do not have a modem built-in, so you will have to buy the Apple USB modem. You will need to make sure that your dial-up supports Macs, as some do not, and it is a pain to set things up to work when they will not help you because they don't support it.


----------

